# How much time do you spend grooming?



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Just curious.

Per week I may do some grooming, may not. It depends.

I usually brush them out 2-3 times a month which takes maybe 2 minutes. Once a month (sometimes more if they've played in the mud a lot) I spend time loading them into the tub and washing them. Then I spend about 40 minutes doing some trimming and such of their feet. That's about it.

I really skimp on the grooming here, lol. It's less than an hour for both all month. I should try to be better about it.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

I just take kobe to the groomers every 3 months or so, and once in a while i'll do some maintenance grooming.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

None.

That makes me feel like such a bad owner! Sometimes I'll do a brush down when it's shedding season but generally a bath every now and then does it around here. Peanut doesn't count, he's verging on bald.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Once a day, Alvin gets a less-than-five-minute run down with the rubber curry comb, just cause he likes it. About once a month I do an extensive job with the Furminator. When I notice his nails are getting long (every three months?), I take him to the groomer to get them trimmed. A couple times a year he gets a bath in the hose.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

About 2 hours a week.. mostly all on bath day... I do them both.. one right after the other.. Ears, nails, teeth, bath, dry, brush out and maintenance trimming (faces and feet mostly).. once every month or month and a half I give them hair cuts.. that adds about another 1 1/2 on to the first 2 hours.. I LOVE grooming them though. I really look forward to it.. Sometimes I have trouble -waiting- to give them a bath because they just had one.. or waiting to give them a hair cut because it won't take much off..


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

I groom about 30 hours a week....wait, that's what I get paid to do. 

As for Yoshi, I groom him once a month. Takes 2 hours. I spend no time during the week to groom him.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

i groom other people's dogs 40-45 hrs a week LOL

But my own.... hmmmm
Id say 40 mintues a week maybe.

unless its bath week. they get bathed twiced a month, and I usually work on each dog for about an hour just on bath day


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

every two weeks al the dogs get their nails trimmed.

every month they get a brush thru with a undercoat rake and a slicker and get theri paws clipped. I also trim Hawks ears every couple months. They never get bathed unless they get into something gross or if they get diareaha on their britches.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

Ruckus has grass allergies and requires frequent baths. and both of the dogs roll in horse crap regularly!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Hmm.. including baths and teeth cleaning time, maybe 3 hours a week for me? It's pretty cold so I have to use my hair dryer to dry Cadence up... and it takes a while with him trying to escape and stuff. Lol. He gets a bath once a week or more (depending on how much mud he collects on his fur while playing). Teeth brushing is also a nightmare--I try to brush every other day but I get lazy sometimes so..  He gets his nails trimmed pretty often now because they keep clicking on the floor (the quicks grew long because I used to be too afraid to trim them myself, so the groomer had to do it once a month). And.. he also gets his fur combed every couple of days or so.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

Mine get a bath maybe 3 times a year


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

4-6 days a week, anywhere from 5 to 8 hours a day 

On my own, probably about 2 or 2 1/2 hours a week.


----------



## flyingduster (Dec 10, 2009)

one of them gets brushed out every week or two which takes about a half hour, plus generally gets her face feet & tail shaved which can take another 15 mins then too.

The other dog has had perhaps half a dozen baths in her 11 years. lol!

And then there's the 40-ish hours a week I spend grooming other peoples dogs. haha!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Not too much. Nail trims & quick brushing every 3-4 weeks or as needed - brushing is much more frequent when she's blowng her coat. Good shed comb & brushing & ear cleaning every month + a paw trim. Waterless shampoo bath every month or so. Full bath about 3-4 times a year unless she rolls in something awful.

We also follow the OPD method of grooming. She plays with a reallly good-smelling dog at daycare and comes home smelling sweet, so we call that her "other-people's-dog" bath.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Outside of shedding season Kim & Web get brushed once a week or every other week, just a quick once-over to loosen and remove any dead hair

Mira gets brushed a couple times a week, but it's just to get her used to it. 

Plus everyone gets all their nails trimmed once a week.

Baths depend on how gross they get lol...usually when the Queen decides to try a new perfume (ie. rolls in something dead).


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

A few minutes each week brushing. Molly sheds almost not-at-all and has very little loose fur. Her momma was a lab, but it's pretty clear her daddy wasn't.

Then into the shower when absolutely necessary (i.e. my wife announces that Ester smells like a dung-heap.) If you've ever been in a shower with a Plott hound, you'll understand.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Maggie- nails gets her nails done once a week (sometimes a little longer by a few days) and brushed maybe once a week (or closer to two LOL) I tried hand plucking but didnt seem to make a difference so we dont. She only gets bathed if she rolls in something yucky or if she smells 


Bella- has only been here just over a week so I dont know yet, but I have bathed her 2x and brushed her 3x, nails done once so far and feet hair clipped 1x. she will need to be fully groomed especially in the summer I am guessing.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

It depends on how badly he's shedding. Winter I can get by with 5-10 minutes of brushing per day. Spring-fall more like 20-30 minutes per day. I will sometimes miss a day here and there, never 2 days in a row otherwise Im over working the vacuum! Once a month I spend 2-3 hours bathing & drying. Once a week I take the dremel to his nails...5 minutes or so, silly boy loves his nails done.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Max the spaniel mix, couple times a year pull out dead undercoat [I am slow so 5-6 hours over several days], once a month trimming ears, tail and all feathers [10-15 minutes maybe]. Twice a month trimming the feet [10 minutes]. Once a week a bath or rinse [30-60 minutes depending on what else comes up]. Twice a week run the dremel over the nails [3 minutes tops]. Every other day brush him out [5 minutes tops]. And you cannot tell I do a thing, scruffy little mutt!

Sassy the lab mix, run furminator over her, 1-5 minutes if she isn't shedding, 15 if she is weekly. 3-4 times a month a bath or rinse, takes 10 minutes for the bath and 30 minutes to blow dry or 45 to walk dry. Nails, go over with dremel twice a week for a couple minutes.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

Every Sunday-funday I spend about 15-20 minutes to dremmel Pebs nails. She's a drama queen and I'm a perfectionist so it takes way longer than it should.  I trim her paw pads in the winter when ever I notice the hair is getting super long. (I leave it in the summer to protect her from the concrete and asphalt. About once a month she gets a bath/curry and that takes maybe 10 minutes. I love the wash and go types 

I've been hankering for another Shetland Sheepdog lately but the thought of all that grooming sooo turns me off!


----------



## Duckie1009 (Dec 17, 2009)

I groom Duckie everyday b/c he's a shedder and I can't stand seeing hair everywhere. I prob spend 15 mins a day although a 3 min brush would suffice but he likes it.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I brush and comb each dog for 5-10 minutes four times a week. Bathe as needed, usually once a month. They are groomed every two months. Clay probably needs it every six weeks, but the groomer I like is a goodly distance away, so I take the boys together every eight weeks.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Gatsby gets a bath once a week because he comes home all dirty from agility in a riding arena and my aunt won't let him in unless it's straight to the tub. I do a quick brush with the slicker before and after. All told it takes about 45 minutes.

He goes to the groomer for a clip every 6ish weeks, although it's been longer now because I'm going to try to get him into a schnauzer cut and he needs longer fur for that. Hopefully I can get ILP pictures from that, otherwise I'm just going to throw my hands up and register him as a mixed breed.

I want to try handstripping him after this clip and clipping him myself if that doesn't work out, so I do expect my times to grow exponentially in the future. 

I do about two nails a day, which takes half an hour because he's a great big squirmy baby about it. They're really long and it's bothering me; I may just take him in and have the groomer do it.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I do topknots, tails, and bracelets every day (only takes about 5 min. each Poodle), clean ears, bathe, blow dry, and shave FF&T every two weeks, with the exception of Lucia (youngest), who gets done weekly (she's a hair factory!). The others are clipped every 4 weeks.

Nails are done weekly with the dremmel, which only takes a couple of minutes for each dog.

Teeth are brushed maybe twice a week, and use PetzLife Gel once a week, no brushing.


----------



## Shazamataz (Jan 23, 2010)

For my pets I'm a bit lazy.
My girl barely gets a matt or knot in her, she only gets a quick brush through her topknot, ears and tail maybe once a week.
My boy gets a brush through every few days.

They are bathed when they are dirty or every 4-6 weeks before their clip whichever comes first.
Occasionally I will just feet, face and tail them in between because I really don't like long hair on their faces.


----------



## Jordan S (Nov 21, 2009)

I spend 5 minutes tops on grooming per week. Chocolate's shedding issue has gone down when we switched to some better foods. 

On the wash days, which range from once to twice a month, it takes about 25 minutes for me to shampoo and condition him, then rinse him. After that I dry him with a towel until I've gotten enough water out of his coat for him to air-dry(he is deathly afraid of hair dryers). When he's dry, which takes about an hour and a half I brush him, as washing releases a lot of shed fur, and this takes about 3 minutes.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

misty073 said:


> Maggie- nails gets her nails done once a week (sometimes a little longer by a few days) and brushed maybe once a week (or closer to two LOL) I tried hand plucking but didnt seem to make a difference so we dont. She only gets bathed if she rolls in something yucky or if she smells
> 
> 
> Bella- has only been here just over a week so I dont know yet, but I have bathed her 2x and brushed her 3x, nails done once so far and feet hair clipped 1x. she will need to be fully groomed especially in the summer I am guessing.


Can I change my answer LOL...Bella has been here for 2 weeks now and is getting a bath every 3 days or so. Today she had a shower and a bath LOL. I showered her because her legs and bottom were smelly...then a few hours later I put both dogs out on the deck...forgetting I had put a dead houseplant out side the door...and they were both covered in dirt...and so was my deck LOL.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Did someone mention "hair dryer" LOL...when I first got Leif, he was TERRIFIED of the thing - he HATED IT!! Passionately!!...now, when ever someone turns it on, he bolts into the bathroom, *completely dry*, & stands there for us to "fan" him with it!!

I spend maybe 3 hours a month total on his grooming so far (MINUS the "fun" dry hair blow-dries)


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

We brush Frag out about once a week for about 5 minutes. LK only gets groomed when he's blowing his coat, and Kit doesn't. Kit get's bathed once every two weeks, Frag once a month, and LK is lucky to get one bath a summer (he HATES the tub, and will pee/poop if we try giving him a bath, along with going crazy) but in the summer he has no problem with the hose, probably because it's hot and it cools him down.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

lucidity said:


> Hmm.. including baths and teeth cleaning time, maybe 3 hours a week for me? It's pretty cold so I have to use my hair dryer to dry Cadence up... and it takes a while with him trying to escape and stuff. Lol. He gets a bath once a week or more (depending on how much mud he collects on his fur while playing). Teeth brushing is also a nightmare--I try to brush every other day but I get lazy sometimes so..  He gets his nails trimmed pretty often now because they keep clicking on the floor (the quicks grew long because I used to be too afraid to trim them myself, so the groomer had to do it once a month). And.. he also gets his fur combed every couple of days or so.


I let Nia run around until she dries after a bath. She doesn't seem to feel cold. I found that if I blow-dry it takes me like an hr...about the same amount of time it takes for her to air dry.

For Nia she gets brushed about 3 - 4 times a week because her fur sticks from playing with other dogs and biting each other. Takes about 2 minutes each time. I trim paws every time I give a bath and sometimes I trim potty area if it looks too long or if I find it getting dirty (usually once every 2 months or so). I bathe every 2-3 weeks in the winter and 1-2 weeks in the summer depending on how much dog contact she gets.

On average I'd say 2 weeks per bath. I think all together it takes me about 30 min per week averaged out with the bathing.


----------



## Me And My Pal (Feb 4, 2010)

well i groom my dog 10 min. a day just brushind him but when he gets a bath it takes 30 to 45 min.


----------



## PandaBear (Sep 6, 2009)

I brush my bichon 10-15 minutes a day. I try everyday.


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

Usually nails are done every two weeks ... baths maybe one every 6 months (sooner if they get into something dirty or if Pickles is having allergy problems), and usually use the furminator whenever they are shedding a lot, so really, not much  But mine are low grooming type dogs too


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

Until my arm threatens to fall off often.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

About a half hour for Icesis... I blowdry, hair trim, and do a full bath with conditioner and a follicle-flushing shampoo that needs to stay on for 10 minutes or so. I'm a perfectionist, so... it probably takes me longer than it really _needs_ to.

Sometimes I consider getting a Powderpuff, but I think my grooming obsession would go off the deep end with a longhaired dog to fuss over... I'd probably be at it for an hour with one of those. =P


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Countless hours. I'm a professional groomer, and I also do my own SEVEN dogs every week. They don't always need haircuts, but they always get bathed, ears cleaned, nails clipped, pad and sanitary trims, teeth cleaner, etc.


----------



## stars1 (Mar 17, 2010)

Every month I must grooming my puppy for two times ,


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

stars1 said:


> Every month I must grooming my puppy for two times ,


Jeez, that's not much... what breed of puppy do you have?


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

I brush Lexi very sparingly. I don't really keep track of the brushing. Baths happen at least once a month and if she gets muddy. Sometimes the baths don't include shampoo just a good rinse.

The asphalt outside does her nails, and chewies do her teeth! 

And the ears are naturally always clean from what I can tell, I try to look as far into them as possible. I found a tick in there the other day, freaked me the hell out.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I used to keep George pretty well brushed, but Coco & DJ are short haired dogs that I bathe just once in a while when I feel they need it. My daughter clips their nails when needed.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Weekly: 

Ears cleaned (2 min)
Nails Dremelled (10 mins)
Comb-out of feathers, etc (5 min)

Monthly:

Bath (20 min)

Occasionally:

Fur between pads trimmed (10 min)

Every 3 months:

Full groom by professional groomer (2 hr)


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Gizmo - We start off by trimming nails and paw pads, and any shaggy growth on his feet, then we trim up his tear stains so that they're atleast neat..then we move to the rear end, and trim his pants up a little, especially if any poop has gotten stuck..Then I brush him out and comb his fringe, then we hop into the bath tub, where he gets his teeth brushed, then shampoo'd twice, a fur nutrient masque, and then conditioned..After that we'll either let him play till he's dry or blow-dry him. Then he gets brushed again and doggie-perfumed. Lastly I put bag balm on his paws. We'll just say that takes aboutt an hour and a half..because the fur masque sits on for about 15 minutes alone.

Roxy - nails trimmed and feet groomed, body brushed..then into the tub for teeth brush, then shampoo, fur masque, and conditioner. Blow-dry, brushed again and doggie perfume. Bag balm on the paws. Roxy takes maybe 45 minutes b/c there's nothing to her..and she never gets dirty.

Lily - nails trimmed, ears cleaned....into the tub for teeth brush, then shampoo, face wrinkles cleaned and conditioner..air dry completely, brush out good, make sure wrinkles are dry..perfume, and bag balm on her paws. Lily taks 45 minutes as well because I take extra care of her face wrinkles and ears..

So that's 3 hours? and then we bathe every other week and on corresponding weeks they get really good brushing for 15 mins each., so that's about 7 1/2 hours a month..


----------

